# Pumpkin Ice Cream Roll



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Pumpkin Ice Cream Roll

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice
1 teaspoon baking powder
dash salt
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup pumpkin
Confectioners sugar
1 quart butter pecan ice cream, softened
Whipped cream, optional
Toasted chopped pecans, optional

In a small bowl, combine flour, pumpkin pie spice, baking powder and salt.
In a mixing bowl, beat eggs at high speed for 5 minutes or until pale
yellow. Gradually beat in sugar.  Stir in pumpkin. Fold in dry
ingredients. Line a 15x10x1 inch baking pan with greased and floured wax
paper. Pour batter into pan; bake at 375'F for 15 minutes. Turn cake out
onto a linen towel sprinkled with confectioners' sugar. Peel off paper;
roll up cake with towel. Cool on a wire rack. Unroll cake onto a baking
sheet. Spread softened ice cream to within 1 in. of edges. Roll up cake
again, without the towel. Cover and freeze. To serve, let stand a few
minutes at room temperature before slicing. If desired, dust cake with
confectioners' sugar and top with the whipped cream and pecans. 

Yield: 10 servings

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

